# Boots



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

What's everyone using as far as boots. I use a pair of Rocky Bearclaws. They are warm but from riding the foot pegs have tore the bottoms completely off. They are slicks now. Any suggestions? Harder soles? Regular motocross boots? Let's hear from ya.


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

I got a pair of boots called Muck Boots for Christmas. I was going to return them as I already had a pair of decent boots. But these things are nice. Almost to the knee, but they are stretchy and go on over pants very easily, but hug your legs so no snow gets down them even if you don't have carharts over them. They are like a diving suit material from the ankle up.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

banksl&s;512503 said:


> What's everyone using as far as boots. I use a pair of Rocky Bearclaws. They are warm but from riding the foot pegs have tore the bottoms completely off. They are slicks now. Any suggestions? Harder soles? Regular motocross boots? Let's hear from ya.


I actually have a really good pair of boots for sell if you are interested.. They are basically brand new. Steal toe, steal shank, goretex boots..

If interested email me @ [email protected] or if u can PM send me one here.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

OMFG..."BASICALLY" Brand New.......Ewwwwwwwwwwwww....Used, stinky boots for sale! payup

The FUNGUS is amoung us!


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

NJ Plowman;513595 said:


> OMFG..."BASICALLY" Brand New.......Ewwwwwwwwwwwww....Used, stinky boots for sale! payup
> 
> The FUNGUS is amoung us!


I used them once.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

No offense timbs but I think when I get new boots they will be NEW. I was just wandering what everyone was wearing while plowing on their atv's. How durable, warm they are.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been wearing a style called Halifax, or something like that.They are for the Fire Department that I am on. The Cheif gave them out and told us to wear them so that they are broke in and comfortable for when Grass fire season comes in the spring time. So I gave them a try and there nice and warm light and comfy.

heck they go up past Mid calf on your leg so no chance of getting snow down your sock. I usually zip them up right over my jeans.

for what it's worth.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

if ya want warm army navy surplus store get a pair of mickey mouse boots.. your feet will sweat


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

payton;514571 said:


> if ya want warm army navy surplus store get a pair of mickey mouse boots.. your feet will sweat


x2... I work for the Water Department and wear these on water main breaks and your feet do sweat. Well worth the money.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Stop with that 1950's mentallity! You DON"T want your feet to sweat! Buy a pair of boots with a GoreTex inner liner and Thinsulate insulation. It will wisk the moisture (sweat) from your feet and then insulate your feet from the cold.

Mickeymouse boots were fantastic.....50 YEARS AGO! Get on the technology bandwagon, it's the new millenium! Check out these links:

http://www.underarmour.com/

http://www.gore.com/en_xx/

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ThinsulateInsulation/Insulation/

I probable should be the last guy to talk about high tech stuff considering my plow truck fleet consists of 80's leftovers, but "cotton kills" and some of this "modern fibers" stuff is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Hungry4dss (Mar 18, 2007)

We wear Baffin boots, heres the link. They claim good to -148F

http://www.baffin.com/footwear/Industrial/Titan.html


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

just what i wear


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the Ranger "Ketchup and Mustard Boots." They are warm and rugged.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Check out my video on atv snow plowing on youtube I show you what I wear


----------

